# Shoulder Surgery



## Northwoods Girl (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey, some stud told me that I should post something on Nodak again (LOL) so here is my question- I just got done having 3 shoulder surgeries and I am currently just starting rehab right now. I have been told that I will never be able to use a compound bow ever again, and I have no idea when I will be able to get my shotgun or rifle to my shoulder. Has anybody had shoulder surgery, and if so how long did it take before you could hunt again??


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

that sucks you had to have surgeries. i tore my rotator cuff in my right shoulder in freshman football. they said i should have gotten surgery but i never did. i couldn't even pull back a genisus(sp?) bow until almost a year and a half after it happened. i actually found that the best rehab for my shoulder injury was pulling back my bow. i couldnt pull back 15 pounds before, and im up to over 70 now(or something like that, my stepdad's bow is right up around 70).

good luck and i hope everything gets better and heals well.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

:beer: She shows UP!! After alittle coaxing!!

Who told you to show up. 8)

I hunt with a family friend that has had surgery on both of his shoulders twice. The last time he had them both replaced. The only time he notices anything is when it is really cold out and the metal acts up! I think after about 6 months you will be shooting both your bow and gun! Just do all of the rehab and you will be good to go! May want to get a semi with some recoil reducers as heavy loads can take a toll on you laying in a goose blind!!

Good luck, and nice to see you are back!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Welcome back!

Good luck with the rehab..Luckily the seasons are few months away!! :beer:

*hunt4P&Y wrote:*


> Who told you to show up.


P&Y..Always recruiting people to the site. :beer: I know theres alot of guys Mike conviced to join are happy they joined as supporting members.

Lots of good info in there.. :wink: :lol:


----------



## aveluciferi (Nov 8, 2007)

Had a hunting buddy once with just one arm, and he was a great shooter. Sadly he died in a carcrasch years ago.
But where theres a will theres a way :wink:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

dblkluk said:


> Welcome back!
> 
> Good luck with the rehab..Luckily the seasons are few months away!! :beer:
> 
> ...


This is true!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

dblkluk said:


> Welcome back!
> 
> Good luck with the rehab..Luckily the seasons are few months away!! :beer:
> 
> ...


I'd second that!

If you want the real deal you should come join us in there! We tend to be alot more informal and chatty.....

Right Mike?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

You got it.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

hunt4P&Y said:


> You got it.


Nope. :lol:


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Where is that little popcorn eating smiley when you need him...


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

what was the exact cause for the surgeries?

TripleB had shoulder surgery and was worried about his shooting but he seems to be doing just as good as he did before, although it wasn't 3 surgeries.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Ask the Dr's about using a crossbow. It's better to make a few equipment changes than to wreck a good Dr's work. But only you know what pain you have. I wish you much luck and great hunts.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

What happened that you needed surgery? Id hit up a crossbow for sure for time being. Did you have both of your shoulders worked on? If not Id shoot opposite handed in a heart beat if possible.


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

Ok, dont want to kick up any old dirt...but why do you have a new username???

I'd say you are lucky to have the surgery early in the year, more time to practice with new shoulders shooting guns...not having to rush it, and want to hunt before your shoulder allows you to do!


----------



## Northwoods Girl (Apr 9, 2008)

Last year I had arthroscopic (sp?) surgery on both shoulders about 3 months apart. I have a collagen (sp?) disorder so all of my tendons and some muscles are genetically loose. I found this out when I tried using a compound and my shoulder came out of the socket. It got to the point where just lifting my arm would cause it to fall out the bottom of the socket. Because I had multi-directional instability, every time my shoulder came out, it tore cartilage off, so I tore ALL the cartilage off the right shoulder and 3/4 off the left. I had 8 anchors put in the right and 4 in the left to tighten the tendons. Then after a year of rehab, the right started to sublex again and this time they did arthroscopic to fix labral tears and then I had an open capsular anterior shift and they T-cut the capsule and pulled it tight. But this time they completely cut my scapular muscle to get at the capsule. I just started doing rehab. I actually am getting a crossbow tomorrow 

I never really left the site, just reading posts and replying where I could lol, but thanks to you guys I'm back in it lol :lol: You can be very persuasive!

Thanks to all the advice and information guys, I just wanted to get an idea of others' experiences!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

You will love the crossbow! My friend's father uses one with a red dot, and it is dead on out to 60 yards like nothing! Good luck on your rehab.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

My uncle had the same happen to both his shoulders. Just had 2 surgeries to fix them. Surgeries were about 2 years apart and he never missed a season. He worked hard on rehabilitating both the shoulders after the procedures just doing light workouts then building up. I know the thing that helped the most was using those big rubber bands, they have different styles with more tension so you can switch as you progress...

Hope this helps


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Don't let the cost of the crank cocking device shock you, they want over $100.00 for it... just get it and hunt. 

I use a crossbow too, I can pull a regular bow back but when it releases I about fly to pieces. Small changes will occur throughout our lives don't let pride or someone elses pride stop you from what you love. 8)


----------



## Northwoods Girl (Apr 9, 2008)

This is the crossbow that I just picked up today... got it sighted in and everything  I must say I'm pretty d*mn excited for this fall!! :beer:


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

Damn that is one sexy crossbow!

Best of luck to you in the fall!


----------



## Northwoods Girl (Apr 9, 2008)

Hell yeah! It is damn sexy! 8) lol. If I'm never going to be able to draw a compound, I'm going to get the job done right somehow! :lol:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

glad you can still get out. :beer:


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Good luck on recovery!!! Very nice looking crossbow, that will definetly still do the job. Welcome back.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Sweeet!! 

Now you can shoot geese, deer, turkeys pretty much anything you would with a gun. Deer are a challenge but you have to lay in the dekes, let a few honks land and try to take one of them home for dinner. Your friends with shotguns can back you up. :wink:

Your really gonna love it, you have opened a whole new world of hunting for yourself.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

> Deer are a challenge but you have to lay in the dekes, let a few honks land and try to take one of them home for dinner.


I'd purchase a lucky deer for sure or paint one of your flags brown.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

haha rip it up bm... :lol:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

:beer: :beer:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

:lol:

Congrats on the new bow! Hopefully it gets you out in the field more!

Ryan


----------



## Northwoods Girl (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for the support guys!  It nicer than having people tell me that there is no art in using a crossbow :roll: I beg to differ! I'll definately be using it for more types of game than one.... I'm especially excited to shoot geese with it! :beer:


----------

